# What is on my cory's tail? Are they worms?



## Pocky (Jun 20, 2015)

None of his buddies have it, just this one cory. It appears healthy, eating a lot (look how fat he is) and barbels look good. Are they worms?


----------



## Atom (Sep 17, 2014)

Looks like they might be anchor worms, but they don't seem to have that Y shape.

http://www.fishlore.com/fishforum/f...hese-worms-but-only-fins-my-albino-corys.html


----------



## Atom (Sep 17, 2014)

NEVERMIND! I think they're flukes  my corys have started showing signs they have them too.


----------



## Pocky (Jun 20, 2015)

I used Hikari Prazi Pro and they fell off the tail within 2 days. going to start second dose today.


----------



## Atom (Sep 17, 2014)

Where did you buy yours from? I checked my local pet stores and couldn't find anything


----------



## Pocky (Jun 20, 2015)

I bought it at Big Als. I guess it's a little far from you though. It was $19.99 for the medium sized bottle. I needed a big bottle because i have a 90gal.


----------



## Atom (Sep 17, 2014)

Might have to make a drive out there soon then. Did you dose the whole tank or did you have a quarantine tank set aside?

I have otos, snails, and shrimp in the tank so I'm wondering if I should put the catfish in another container. Problem is, it's only a 5 gallon :\ and I worry that if I don't dose the whole tank then there might be some survivors leftover.


----------



## Pocky (Jun 20, 2015)

I dosed the whole tank. I was worried it was in the water and filters. 

My tank has cories, 3 ottos, bn pleco, cherry shrimp, amano shrimp, and neon tetras. The medication hasn't affected them negatively. Though I had 1 cherry shrimp die but I don't think it was related because the rest are fine. Even the berried cherry shrimp is fine. 

You have cories in a 5gal?


----------



## Atom (Sep 17, 2014)

Just ran out to get the medication and dosed the whole tank too  thanks for the recommendation!

No, I have my cories in a larger community tank, but I had a spare 5g container in case they had to be isolated for treatment. I could probably have gotten a rubbermaid storage container as well if needed, but doesn't seem like I did since I dosed the whole tank.

Sorry  it seems like I ended up hijacking your thread.

Update: the PraziPro worked great! No sign of flukes after a day and I just did my 2nd dose today to be certain. Snails, shrimp, and oto cats are absolutely fine as well  would recommend the meds in a heartbeat.


----------

